# Cherry Knowle Hospital - Sunderland - June 2011



## Flaxington (Jul 20, 2011)

Last one from me for a couple of weeks. Again visited with immortal owl - whilst in the chapel heard this rustling sound - thought it was a pigeon - low and behold a head appeared just as I was taking a shot - some pigeon! - hello stanton - if you are reading this - also bumped into Catbalou later.





















The head appeared in this doorway - this is an earlier photo

















switch fungus - yum














It's being demo'ed at a fair old rate





internal stripping













thanks


----------



## cuboard (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like a good explore, quite bare but the decay is nice, great shots here mate.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

Great stuff love it thanks for sharing


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pictures....what an amazing place. I love these sort of places


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow I love the look of this place!

Have come across some random Pigeons too!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic photos as always. Beautiful dereliction. Nice.


----------



## smiler (Jul 21, 2011)

You got some great shots there, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Spirit Butterfly (Jul 25, 2011)

makes me more intregued to visit this place


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any sign of the security bloke?


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 31, 2011)

sad to see the demo - was one of my personal faves before diggers moved in


----------



## nelly (Jul 31, 2011)

Superb photos, thank you


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice shots mate i see you got the weather,nice one ,yeh shame its going was one of my fist English asylum explorers many years ago


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 23, 2011)

A Hine that I've missed - I'm gutted! Unless I can get there pretty quickly by the looks of things!
A good set - thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my Lord! We were up yesterday and will post the pix today hopefully... practically ALL the areas on these pix are gone or nearly gone now by demo work on the site. The upper floor of the chapel/theatre is almost stripped of floorboards and the entrance/admin block is just a memory.


----------



## jabdc5 (Aug 26, 2011)

I knew this place well, my house was just across the field from it. As well as being an asylum it was also a sort of "overflow" hospital for the main Sunderland hospitals. All the unfortunate ailing geriatrics were put there. My own grandfather died there aged 93 after a stroke in 1972.
The hospital staff had their own social club and had football and cricket pitches within the hospital grounds, when you played against the staff team ( who were in local leagues) they would bring all the mental patients out to watch the games, it was quite interesting if not a little unnerving.
I drove past a few weeks back and it looks very sad and forlorn bearing in mind the very busy place it used to be,
J


----------

